# mark martin



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a unopened 1995 mark martin amt kit my question is what's this kit worth?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

jhold87 said:


> I have a unopened 1995 mark martin amt kit my question is what's this kit worth?


I have some older NASCAR kits. I offered them for $3.00 each with no takers.

http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/nascar-model-car-kits-68700050.htm

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

*kits*



Marty said:


> I have some older NASCAR kits. I offered them for $3.00 each with no takers.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Do you still have these kits?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I'm afraid that kit's not worth much. Checking eBay's completed listings, not even $3 was low enough for anybody to buy the 1995 Mark Martin kit. See for yourself:

http://www.ebay.com/csc/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_nkw=1995+mark+martin&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

But models are meant to be built - you might enjoy building it just as much as you would enjoy building a $30 kit.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

jhold87 said:


> Do you still have these kits?


 
Yes they are still available.

Marty
Marysville, OH
[email protected]


----------



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

scottnkat said:


> But models are meant to be built - you might enjoy building it just as much as you would enjoy building a $30 kit.


That is what I have decided to do just buildit I found the kit At a thrift store for 4 bucks after talking them down from 15 LOL.I'm going to try and make ilt show worthy.


----------

